

AskHN : "Don't judge them by their website" - dan_sim

I was reading http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1145343 when something hit me : "don't judge them by their website" (talking about http://bowker.com/).<p>I was thinking about how people here often reject sites based of their look (it happened to me twice) but maybe are passing beside great services.<p>I was thinking about services I use and couldn't live without and if I judged them by their websites, I would have never given them a penny.<p>DIDWW : http://www.didww.com<p>PrgMr : http://www.prgmr.com<p>Callcentric : http://www.callcentric.com<p>TarSnap : http://www.tarsnap.com/<p>Lyrics (this one is from me ;) : 
http://lyrics.azankatech.com<p>Do you know other interesting sites that we shouldn't judge by their website?
======
pw
With clickable links:

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1145343>)

(<http://bowker.com>)

DIDWW: <http://www.didww.com>

PrgMr: <http://www.prgmr.com>

Callcentric: <http://www.callcentric.com>

TarSnap: <http://www.tarsnap.com/>

Lyrics (this one is from me ;): <http://lyrics.azankatech.com>

------
debasish
<http://www.indianrail.gov.in/>

